# Need Members on GA Lease



## Larry Rooks (May 18, 2012)

I have 880 acres of timber with paved road access, good roads and uncut timber.  Need some members 800.00 ea
Houston County close to Perry where there are plenty of motels and food  PM if interested or call 478-987-5727  Don't care if you are from Fla either
Not there on Wednesday but any other day  Ask for Larry


----------



## Ben Jowers (Jul 29, 2013)

Still have any lease openings?


----------



## bowden63 (Aug 24, 2013)

Any hogs on the land?


----------

